# SRAM S30 Sprint Clincher set



## TxTim (Nov 1, 2009)

They are slightly heavier than their claimed weight of 1495g. Set weighed 1580 with rimstrips, but I've also had a couple of things come up heavier on that scale. A friend's set weighed 1560.
Overall, they spin up fast and I have really enjoyed riding them. They seem pretty stiff, I notice a bit more road buzz than on my last set. They have markings on the end caps of the hubs for you to preload the bearings. Interesting, I have never seen this. Hubs are silent at first, 20 miles in, they start to click. They are fairly loud, but not obnoxious. I don't get bent out of shape over the noise anyway. Buillt with Sapim CX spokes, not the CX Rays that are found on the S30 Race wheels. Overall, I love 'em. Should be the last set I buy for a long time.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

bumpin up this thread for the nice pic and for some first hand experience. where'd you buy from and how are your wheels doing? i'm interested in this same set of wheels to accompany my Sram rival groupset. Are they louder/quieter than mavic aksiums?


----------



## TxTim (Nov 1, 2009)

*So far, so good.*

So far, I REALLY like these wheels. By using the Sapim CX spokes (CX Rays are included in the S30 Race wheels) crosswinds are not bad at all. I haven't had any issues with them at all. I feel like they are stiffer than my old set of wheels (Neuvations). I never rode the Mavics that came with the bike because I knew I was ordering these once they were released. A buddy of mine ordered them through his shop. As to the noise, I can't confirm a comparison to Aksiums because I've never ridden them. These did start out whisper quiet out of the box, but around 100 miles that ended. I wouldn't say they are loud, but they definitely aren't quiet. I would definitely recommend them. I know that SRAM would be there to fix them if something ever did go wrong.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

I had s40. It was heavy and not comfortable.


----------



## TxTim (Nov 1, 2009)

I'll give you a break on the comfort factor, but you should never complain about weight. You can easily find out the weight of the S40s before you buy them. Plus, for the price of the S40s, S60s, or S80s, you can't expect them to be super lightweight. They're half the price of new high end carbon wheels! On top of that fact, skyliner was asking about the S30 wheels, not S40s. My S30s were also slightly heavier than their claimed weight, but I wouldn't classify them as heavy by any stretch.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

As long as you don't use Conti tires on those wheels


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

how does these wheels compare to the Mavic Krysium SL's, Shimano DA-SL's, other factory wheels at $600-800?


Is $635USD a good price for the wheels with the PG-1070 cassette included?


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

If the nipples are internal on these wheels, how do we true them?


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> If the nipples are internal on these wheels, how do we true them?


You can access the nipple from the other side if you take the tires and tubes off.


----------

